# Just picked up 3x10 boxes of RyJ no1 tubos off craigslist



## gegtik (May 1, 2007)

Everything looks legit, did my research on seals etc.. they smell positively delicious and the guy seemed straight up

threw em in the humidor, now I just want to give them a bit of time before I pop that cherry.. ****ing lovely


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

legit Cubans (=real) off of crag's list. That has to be a first...
ummm... enjoy.


----------



## gegtik (May 1, 2007)

j6ppc said:


> legit Cubans (=real) off of crag's list. That has to be a first...
> ummm... enjoy.


I'm in canada there are many cuban tourists


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

j6ppc said:


> legit Cubans (=real) off of crag's list. That has to be a first...
> ummm... enjoy.


:tpd:I would NEVER EVER buy cigars off craiglists dude.


----------



## gegtik (May 1, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> :tpd:I would NEVER EVER buy cigars off craiglists dude.


well I dug around.. last time wasn't so hot


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

gegtik said:


> well I dug around.. last time wasn't so hot


Why keep looking though? Canada is loaded with fakes man, why not use a legit vendor instead of taking chances on craiglists?


----------



## gegtik (May 1, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> Why keep looking though? Canada is loaded with fakes man, why not use a legit vendor instead of taking chances on craiglists?


taxes/duty =\


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> Why keep looking though? Canada is loaded with fakes man, why not use a legit vendor instead of taking chances on craiglists?


Yall killing me:r



j6ppc said:


> legit Cubans (=real) off of crag's list. That has to be a first...
> ummm... enjoy.


:r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

gegtik said:


> taxes/duty =\


I wouldn't risk buying fakes over taxes. I know canadian tobacco taxes are steep man, but i've been to Toronto a couple of times and fake cubans are everywhere. I'd sooner go hit the windsor LCDH and know I was getting the real deal.


----------



## gegtik (May 1, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> I wouldn't risk buying fakes over taxes. I know canadian tobacco taxes are steep man, but i've been to Toronto a couple of times and fake cubans are everywhere. I'd sooner go hit the windsor LCDH and know I was getting the real deal.


well its a done deal.. mind you the guy said to call him if i was unsatisfied and he'dtake them back.

he could be full of *ahem* but I've got his business card. at any rate I guess I'll find out and call it a learning experience if I was fooled.


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

congrats on the purchase. Make sure you let them sit in the humi for awhile. Patience is everything.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

gegtik said:


> I'll find out and call it a learning experience if I was fooled.


Yes, indeed. One word of advice, don't buy any cigars off ebay


----------



## gegtik (May 1, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> Yes, indeed. One word of advice, don't buy any cigars off ebay


i'd at least want to be able to molest them with my own hands before handing over a dirty penny >:,)


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

gegtik said:


> Everything looks legit, did my research on seals etc.. they smell positively delicious and the guy seemed straight up
> 
> threw em in the humidor, now I just want to give them a bit of time before I pop that cherry.. ****ing lovely


Craig's List?!

Hmm!

Although I couldn't authenticate ANYTHING I buy on Craig's List, with the stuff they get away with on Craig's List, you just may find yourself lucky enough to have found authentic sticks that somebody could be unloading.

Enjoy & let us know how they turn out.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I found what I thought was a great score on Craigslist.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=50262

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=50986

and the booty....

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=51157

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=53232

The AVOs went to several BOTL in my first CS box split


----------



## nein (Mar 5, 2007)

If you want, post pictures of them. I have some RyJ No 1 Tubos sitting in my humidor now to compare. Chances are they are fine. People stress out about fake Cubans only because everyone makes it a complete hysteria. Same thing with the "War on Terrorism", since when can you have a war against an emotion?

If you understood how the product is supposed to look etc, you should have no problems. If you dont mind us asking how much did you pay for them. Thats a pretty good indication of the authenticity of the product, RyJ's go for about $130.00 US a box of 25. Mind you he may have cut you a deal for whatever reason so a good plan of action is just to post a sample of the tube plus the cigar and the band.

Also RyJ does issue the No. 1's in boxes of 10. Therefore I believe you may have got a winner there.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Hey - he did his research, guys. Lighten-up.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> Hey - he did his research, guys. Lighten-up.


:tpd: instead of attacking the guy, congratulate him. They could be the real deal. Congrats if they are, if they arent, try em and if they are still good, screw it and light em up. :ss


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh yes... congratulations on the find !!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

clampdown said:


> :tpd: instead of attacking the guy, congratulate him. They could be the real deal. Congrats if they are, if they arent, try em and if they are still good, screw it and light em up. :ss


Could be being the key words in that sentence. I'm not attacking anybody, just trying to help out a fellow botl.


----------



## Smokem94 (Mar 18, 2005)

clampdown said:


> :tpd: instead of attacking the guy, congratulate him. They could be the real deal. Congrats if they are, if they arent, try em and if they are still good, screw it and light em up. :ss


Congratulations :BS


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

Congrats on the smokes !


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

Great find! Cgariglist....very interesting?.....


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

clampdown said:


> :tpd: instead of attacking the guy, congratulate him. They could be the real deal. Congrats if they are, if they arent, try em and if they are still good, screw it and light em up. :ss


I think what Smitty is trying to do is head off a future problem. With some of the members, waiting for sources is a waist of time. This seems like a way to acquire illegal cigars much easier than ordering. I guarantee there were many who hit Craigslist after seeing this post. My honest thought was "thats a great way for the governemnt to catch people trying to buy cigars". What might follow are a bunch of posts saying they got ripped from buying cigars off craigslist.

Suffice it to say: Craigslsit is not a smart way to acquire cigars. There are many fakes out there that even fool knowledgeable gorrilas. Just my :2

Edit: "Attacking" the one who you think did the "attacking" in the first place doesnt make it right. If you think some ones post was out of line, shoot them a pm or report the post.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Ya know - not everyone is a cheat or liar and I would certainly feel safer buying smokes off of Craigs List than off of Ebay. At least with Craigs List you can meet up and inspect and/or try out the merchandise. 

Not saying that I myself would buy from smokes that way - but I have bought other items from Craigs List with excellent results.


Ron


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

nein said:


> If you want, post pictures of them. I have some RyJ No 1 Tubos sitting in my humidor now to compare. Chances are they are fine. People stress out about fake Cubans only because everyone makes it a complete hysteria. Same thing with the "War on Terrorism", since when can you have a war against an emotion?


Actually, no. People "stress out" about fake Cubans because there are an astounding number of fakes out there. As has been noted, fake Cubans are _all over_ Toronto.

Fake Cubans are also all over Cuba, so just because the seller bought them in Cuba, it by no means asserts that they are real. But I'll just post this and slowly back away:

Advice for Cuban cigar buyers: Don't be this guy!

Finally, "Terrorism" is not an "emotion", it is an action... an action with a specific intended outcome.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Although craigslist isn't a good way to acquire sticks, they can be had on there. It's real simple, you contact the guy and talk to him. If his story checks out you go meet with him and inspect the merchandise. It's Canada we're talking about here. Are their a lot of fakes in Canada? Yes. Are there a lot of real Havanas in Canada? Yes. 

People are so quick to call fakes. Good luck with it pal, I hope you scored.


----------

